# So my roommate/guitarist made an account. Same ip address, not duplicate account.



## brutalwizard (Mar 30, 2014)

Just wanted to say I understand their is a rule about multiple accounts. Since we share an ip address I just felt I needed to reiterate that this is not my account.

SevenString.org - View Profile: Codythia

It is solely for his enjoyment and not to circumvent any rules.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 30, 2014)

But that's not gonna stop you from posting some wildly inappropriate things under his name when he leaves his browser open, huh?


----------



## Xaios (Mar 31, 2014)

I've always wondered how it would work in this scenario. Given that most IP addresses for home users are dynamic, it's not inconceivable to think two people on this board living in the same city could both end up using one particular IP address, given enough time.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 31, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> But that's not gonna stop you from posting some wildly inappropriate things under his name when he leaves his browser open, huh?



14.2 GB of Dick Pics II: Electric Bugaloo


----------



## Chuck (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah since my sister is a complete goofball she made an account just to troll me in the chat. No problems thus far


----------



## Xaios (Apr 2, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Yeah since my sister is a complete goofball she made an account just to troll me in the chat. No problems thus far







...





Is she hot?


----------



## crg123 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya my room mate did the same thing :

SevenString.org - View Profile: ShredderCheese

Luckily I saw the email for verification pop up when I was sitting next to him and caught him in the act.

Edit: I should note the hilarity of his name is due to the fact for some reason he hates cheese, despite the fact its delicious and my lactose friends get so pissed at him...


----------

